# Antonidas/Patrizier



## Erâser (20. Juli 2007)

Die Patrizier stellen sich vor....
Im Moment sind wir 71 Spieler in der Gilde und haben das große Glück
dass wir bisher nur Gilden Mitglieder in der Gilde haben, die sich gut einbringen und zu einem "Klasse-Spielerlebnis beitragen".
Wir nehmen auch weiterhin interessierte Gamer auf,gerne Level 70 , aber auch Spielneulinge die erst mit WOW anfangen 
sind bei uns willkommen.
Wichtig bei uns ist Freundlichkeit, Toleranz und Hilfsbereitschaft, das A und O für ein gutes Klima .
Falls ihr mehr über uns wissen wollt, schreibt einfach einen Patrizier
im Game an oder geht direkt auf unsere Seite www.patrizier.bboard.de


gruß das Patrizier Team


----------

